# First attempt at Mac and Cheese...



## maliki2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Some pictures of the before and after. I'm new to smoking. This being my third attempt, but I didn't like it that much. I think it had a bit to much Hickory for my liking. But two tins down in two days from co-workers and wife!

The prep...








Into the smoker...







And the final product....







And thought I would throw my second attempt at smoking....


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats on the Mac & Cheese, and welcome to the SMF.  You should sign in at roll call and tell us about yourself;  we'll give ya a warm welcome!


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 4, 2011)

Off to a good start! What recipe did you use for the smoked mac&cheese? I tried making it with hickory once and it was too strong for my liking. Next time I'll try pecan or apple.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 4, 2011)

Interesting choice of pasta for the mac and cheese. Please share your recipe with us


----------



## chefrob (Oct 5, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Interesting choice of pasta for the mac and cheese.


looks like elbow to me gary 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





............my eyes are WAY younger than yours but your glases are WAY thicker than mine!


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 5, 2011)

It looks like a great combo can we have the details.


----------



## wildflower (Oct 5, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Interesting choice of pasta for the mac and cheese. Please share your recipe with us










   we need the recipe or


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks great to me, what is in it and howd ya do it?


----------



## maliki2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry for the wait. Been a bit busy....elbow mac.

I basically used the same recipe in th is video 

I then adjusted it because I used 32 oz and a 16 oz box of elbows. I'd watch the Hickory myself as it was a bit strong. I will try apple next time.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks like a deliciously bubbly cheesy dish I'd love to get a bite of!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 15, 2011)

I like it


----------



## flyfishtn (Oct 20, 2011)

I like that. I may have to try that with my first smoke this weekend in my MES 40.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 20, 2011)

BTW


----------



## candy gooden (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks delicious ... Im gonna try it myself tonight!


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 18, 2012)

Definitely gonna try that!  Definitely!

Wonder how a strip or 2 of bacon laid on top would be?


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 18, 2012)

rabbithutch said:


> Definitely gonna try that!  Definitely!
> 
> Wonder how a strip or 2 of bacon laid on top would be?   Doesn't bacon make everything better? LOL




That looks soooooo yummy!


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like fine grub to me! You'll always be your toughest critic


----------



## capntrip (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks....... it's now on my to do list!!!


----------



## fife (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks good to me as well.


----------



## BiG-DaWgZ (May 14, 2018)

Just checking out mac & cheese recipes and thought I'd see if the op had an ingredient list for this version?   The linked video that gave that info is now gone.   Thanks!


----------

